#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-08
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<kamusin> buenas
<c3959> hola kamusin
<kamusin> que talca
<SASATA> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-09
<kamusin> holas
<sortega> hola a tod@s
<SASATA> hola
<arvaro> ping fabio
<arvaro> cuuueck
<arvaro> era fabio_
<sortega> wenas arvaro fabio_ kamusin pedro_
<kamusin> wenas sortega
<pedro_> hola fabio_
<kamusin> así con EL2012
<kamusin> arruinamos toda la sorpresa pedro_
<kamusin> a los expositores
<pedro_> kamusin: haha si, pero fueron demasiado weones ellos :-P
<pedro_> kamusin: de hecho aun no los contactan
<kamusin> como el loli
<sortega> ???
<kamusin> deberian ser los primeros en ser contactados y luego al resto
<sortega> que onda?
<kamusin> el resultado del CFP para el EL
<pedro_> sortega: tiraron la lista de expositores/charlas aceptadas a la lista y a facebook
<pedro_> pero no le avisaron a las personas
<sortega> cueck
<sortega> en todo caso si avisaron
<sortega> me llego un correo avisando que le hicieron una PLR a mi paper
<sortega> xD
<kamusin> sortega, aun puedes ir.. si falla un expositor
<sortega> osea me tengo que hacer desaparecer a uno
<sortega> xD
<c3959> pedro_: isiste aflorar la maldad del seba
<c3959> perderemos el viernes en ecuador... se vienen tiempos dificiles xd
<kamusin> ya señores
<kamusin> me largoo
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-10
<SASATA> adiso señores
<kamusin> wenas pee
<kamusin> pedro_, arvaro
<pedro_> wenas kamusin como va
<kamusin> viento y uds?
<arvaro> hola
<pedro_> bien bien
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<arvaro> holanda c3959
<kamusin> wenas c3959
<fefa> holaas
<kamusin> holas fefa
<fefa> como va kamusin?
<kamusin> bien fefa grax y tu?
<fefa> bien tb aqui disfrutando mi cesantia jajaj
<kamusin> fefa, :O
<kamusin> la dura?
<fefa> seps
<fefa> me echaron el viernes
<kamusin> oh..
<kamusin> :(
<arvaro> jajaja zeus entra y de que nos enteramos ??? de que es el demonio ...zeus (~user@2800:160:1ddf:1337:666:bad:a55:666 <---- 666 uuuuh que miedo
<zeus> hahahaha XD
<zeus> arvaro: lee la ip entera man XD
<zeus> arvaro: leet 666 bad ass
<zeus> XD
<arvaro> jajajaja
<arvaro> verdad!!
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro c3959 fefa kamusin pedro_
<fefa> hola seba como va?
<sortega> peleando con la UCM un rato xD
<kamusin> olas
<sortega> para el ELinux necesitan que lleve algo de aca?
<fefa> mm tienes algun pendon o algo del stand?
<sortega> el pendon gigante
<zeus> holas sortega
<zeus> arvaro: 1313 ;) quieres una asi? las vendo!
<sortega> wenas zeus
<kamusin> ping pedro_
<kamusin> pedro_, todavia estan buscando gente por alla?
<Eleamar> quit
<Eleamar> exit
<SASATA> hola
<c3959> hola SASATA
<SASATA> holaa
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-11
<kamusin> buenas arvaro
<arvaro> hola kamusin
<c3959> holaass!
<kamusin> ctm
<kamusin> temblor
<kamusin> todo bien por alla?
<arvaro> bo lo senti
<arvaro> :(
<kamusin> shu
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-12
<pedro_> kiubo
<kamusin> kius
<arvaro> holanda
<kamusin> como dia viernes ...
<pepee> buenas
<njin> hola chile
<njin> hola pedro_ i'm back with a new HD (raided this time)....
<njin> estaba funcionando todo y el disk me dice que el dispositivo se iba a romper entre de 24 horas, (reallocation failure..), reiniciè y nada mas..
<njin> disks funciona muy bien..
<arvaro> hola njin
<njin> hola arvaro
<pedro_> vamos a ver el partido cabros!
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-13
<[|HuGO|]> arvaro, estas?
#ubuntu-cl 2012-10-14
<jaimico> holaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-cl 2013-10-07
<pedro_> wena wena
#ubuntu-cl 2013-10-08
<pedro_> hola c3959
<pedro_> que tal?
<c3959> hola pedro_
<c3959> bien aqui estamos
<c3959> y tu como estas?
<pedro_> bien todo gracias :)
<c3959> pedro_: esto del chat esta muy muerto
<c3959> sabes que pasa con los demas?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-10-12
<ascodeipad_> hola amigos
<ascodeipad_> alguien tiene ipad?
#ubuntu-cl 2016-10-14
<coyotoxico> hola amigos... necesito saber algo relacionado con Amarok, corriendo en ubuntu
<coyotoxico> alguien lo usa?
<coyotoxico> me voy al foro... sorry
#ubuntu-cl 2017-10-15
<quileman> Hola
<felipe_> hola
<felipe_> ?
